# Brick molding - pvc vs wrapped aluminum



## kccooks (Jul 11, 2012)

What the the pros and cons of pvc vs aluminum wrapped brick molding? I want the best maintenance free for the HOT midwest


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I use PVC trim--Looks good--no maintenance.

The aluminum wrap is a 'hider' and is fine when residing an old place--but looks like a 'hider'


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

some of the doors I've wrapped for builders had a lot to hide:whistling2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> some of the doors I've wrapped for builders had a lot to hide:whistling2:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tom,I'm more of an inside guy---If someone wants me to do doors or windows--they get treated with Azek or Cedar---I don't own a brake---


----------

